# $125 Billion In Waste Covered Up By Pentagon



## CDG (Dec 8, 2016)

Pentagon buries evidence of $125 billion in bureaucratic waste

@Il Duce mentioned this in the GEN Mattis for SECDEF thread, but I felt it deserved its own discussion.

What I took from the article, essentially, is that the Pentagon thinks it will be too hard to actually back up its claims of wanting to streamline.  So, instead of taking any meaningful action, it would rather just hide behind rhetoric like, "It's not that easy" and "We're a big organization, shit happens."  For Congress's part, I think it's completely out of line to hold onto defense jobs just because they want them in their districts.  Either the job is needed, at the current pay rate, or it isn't.  It's a numbers decision, not an emotional or "nice to have" decision.

The Pentagon had a chance to do the right thing here, and they failed miserably.  I understand worrying about the potential for a budget cut, and wanting to reinvest the $125 billion into weapons and operating costs.  However, the responsibility remains to report the facts.  You report the findings, you have a plan to immediately start implementing changes, and you ask Congress, "Hey man, we figured out we were spending way too much on bullshit.  What we'd like to do is implement x, y, and z to save this money.  Instead of cutting it from our budget, we'd love to be able to reinvest it into a, b, and c.  Whaddya think?"


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2016)

My wife flew on P-3's in the 90's Every month they had "DFW" flights, Designated Fuel Waste, because if they didn't use everything for that month, they couldn't ask for more the next month/ year. I once watched two pallets of ammo shot away with almost no training value because it was the end of the fiscal year.

No one but the newest of n00bs should be surprised at the Pentagon's actions. This has gone on for so long it isn't even a story.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This has gone on for so long it isn't even a story.



1990 - Okinawa 
I was smoked, and then sent back to whereever we bought shop supplies, because as a dopey PFC I didn't know enough to spend every penny available.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm not sure what I'm allowed to say, or who views this site, so I'll just say,  use it or lose it.


----------



## benroliver (Dec 8, 2016)

125 billion in waste? Can i just have a few grand for grad school


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 8, 2016)

Financial Improvement Audit Readiness

This is the big thing going on right now. By the end of FY 17, all of DoD must be audit ready. To show how bad it is, it was either last year or the year before, the Navy hired a contractor to audit them to see how close they were to being audit ready. It was a giant cluster fuck. The contractor basically said it's soo bad they don't even know where to start. During that, NAVFAC found out they owned a few thousand more buildings than what they thought they owned. A few thousand. If the Navy is this fucked up, I imagine every other agency is the same way.


----------

